# Throttle linkage adjustment



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me a Honda HR215 5.0 MASTERS,mower for repair.I overhauled the carb. and now the mower runs fine.My problem is the throttle linkage.I have no change from the fast position to the slow position.When I lower the lever to choke position the lever is fine.The only way I can raise the speed is the idle screw on the carb.The adjustment screw on the throttle cable looks like it only adjust the choke.Can someone tell me how to adjust the throttle,need help.The model # on the engine GXV140.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like maybe the linkage is binding some where, was it doing this before the repair? might want to pull the carb loose again and take a look and see if the linkage is installed correctly.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

duffer, the throttle linkage is ok not binding,the choke closes correct,when I push the lever to choke.When I pull the lever back to fast and then to slow I have no change.When I pull the lever all the way up to stop the engine stops.When I pull the air filter cover off,I can see all the linkages,and there is no binding.I will look again.

thanks
Jerry


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

is it as simple as the idle speed adj screw is in too far holding at a higher rpm? Just a thought


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,duffer that done the trick.I readjusted the idle screw,now it runs fine.

Jerry


----------

